# Sergeant Justin Hansen, 2nd MSOB



## AWP (Jul 25, 2012)

Blue Skies, Marine.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=15478



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Sgt. Justin M. Hansen, 26, of Traverse City, Mich., died July 24 while conducting combat operations in Badghis province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion, Camp Lejeune, N.C.
> For more information media may contact the Marine Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office at 910-440-0770.


----------



## TH15 (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn... Rest in peace, Marine.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Marine.


----------



## egm (Jul 26, 2012)

RIP


----------



## unguided (Jul 26, 2012)

RIP Marine


----------



## CDG (Jul 26, 2012)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 27, 2012)

RIP brother


----------



## Muppet (Jul 27, 2012)

Rest in peace Marine.

F.M.


----------

